# Need help on joining type and angle



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am working on a table build. My first one of this style. I am trying to figure out the best method of joining these angles since they are odd angles on the top and bottom. Any thoughts on how you guys would approach these areas? Biscuit Joints maybe? This is being made out of black walnut. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a natural for slpined miters*

The splined miter runs with the miter and bisects the angle. easy to do on the table saw with the blade set over to the bisected angle:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would machine for a spline like this.


















.


----------



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought about that, but having that little piece show will drive me nuts, so I wanted to join those areas with a seamless look so i could avoid it looking like this. 











Would like to get it clean as possible on the joins.


----------



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mediopolis said:


> I thought about that, but having that little piece show will drive me nuts, so I wanted to join those areas with a seamless look so i could avoid it looking like this.


If you machined the grooves for the spline blind...that is, to stop the groove short of the ends, you wouldn't see any spline.








 







.


----------



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

I was wondering if i could do that. That will be the plan... Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the pieces aren't in that orientation in the drawing*



cabinetman said:


> I would machine for a spline like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pieces in the drawing are not in the flat or horizontal plane, they are in the long edge. So, the kerf needs to be parallel with the 
edge, not the face....hard to explain in words. The photo I showed is the method I think the OP is referring to and regardless, a visible spline is not desirable, so a stopped kerf is the best answer. JMO


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If you have access to a biscuit joiner, (and biscuits) it can be used to help reinforce the joints just like the recommended splines will. I'd put four across the width. Make sure to stay close to the inside thicker edge of the joints, and away from the sides of the table at least 2.5" to center of first biscuit. The fence on the machine should be able to adjust to half your included angle and leave the face flat on the miter when the fence is flat on the inner face. Clamping the joint will require some creative thinking. test clamp it all before spreading any glue. If you can get it to pull tight and maintain the right angle dry, then you are ready to glue.


----------



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the clean lines in the photo you referenced are because the table is veneered, covering all of the joinery.


----------



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

It's not veneer... it's a render I made. I know you will see a diagonal join, I just didn't render it.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

mediopolis said:


> It's not veneer... it's a render I made. I know you will see a diagonal join, I just didn't render it.


Since the grains are oriented in opposite directions on the slanted vertical pieces, i just assumed veneer. nice rendering otherwise, it looked like an actual photograph.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Splines are the way to go, biscuits don't really work well. Just stop the splines so they don't show.


----------



## mediopolis (Nov 5, 2013)

haha, yea. I was just being lazy and getting more the idea in my head what i was going to build.


----------

